

The Truth About Writers - michael_dorfman
http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/news/arts/la-caw-off-the-shelf21-2009jun21,0,1927066,full.story

======
FluidDjango
Fluffy.

Yes, there's a lot of overhead for writers. Just like for hackers. Some of it
legitimate. Some of it more like ADHD symptoms.

There's no content to speak of in this article - esp. compared to what I seen
here on HN about keeping focused. Author would do well to spend time learning
from HN: his editors at LA Times might then be more likely to ask him back.

